# Change color after danish oil?



## Gijoe985 (Sep 25, 2012)

I've read a few good posts on this topic, but none exactly like mine. Long story shkrt, I decided to convert an unfinished project of someone else's into a changing table for my new baby. My wife would like it to be espresso colored (very dark brown), but it was already finished with golden watco danish oil. I would have stained it espresso if it hadn't been oiled... It is red oak. 

What is the easiest way to get thr color I am looking for? Really would like to have it match the espresso colored crib we bought... Obviously I could sand, though the sides are oak ply, which I am slightly afraid of sanding too much. 

All help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Use a chemical stripper containing methylene chloride and remove the Watco. Once you have the Watco removed, sand and apply the stain you want. Finally apply a clear coat of your choice. Give the finish 4-6 weeks to fully dry. At that point it will be non-toxic.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

I've had good luck with bleach for helping to remove color from the surface after using a chemical stripper to take off the finish. You'll probably still have a fair amount of sanding though. I have no idea about danish oil though...my re-purposed wood had a standard Minwax style stain.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What you might try first would be to wipe the surface to clean it with mineral spirits. Lightly scuff sand, and apply a gel stain. Follow the directions for the stain. Try this on an inconspicuous area.













 







.


----------



## Gijoe985 (Sep 25, 2012)

If I thought I could get the color I wanted, would using walnut watch danish oil on top of the old danish oil work? 

I may have some, so I thought it might be worth the try...

Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gijoe985 said:


> If I thought I could get the color I wanted, would using walnut watch danish oil on top of the old danish oil work?
> 
> I may have some, so I thought it might be worth the try...
> 
> Thanks!


That will likely not work. Regular stain is too thin. Gel stain is intended to sit on top of the subject piece, and then wiped to the desired consistency.














 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think I would strip the piece with a methylene chloride remover. It shouldn't be near of a messy job stripping a oil finish than if it had a chemical coating. Then sand and finish as you would any refinished piece of furniture. I think it would be worth the trouble however if you are looking for easy you could first clean the piece with a wax and grease remover and alter the color with a aniline dye and topcoat with a oil based polyurethane. Another option would be to use a gel stain. Both will make the appearance of the wood pasty but would be less work.


----------



## Gijoe985 (Sep 25, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> That will likely not work. Regular stain is too thin. Gel stain is intended to sit on top of the subject piece, and then wiped to the desired consistency.
> .


You can't put danish oil over danish oil?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gijoe985 said:


> You can't put danish oil over danish oil?


You could try it after some scuff sanding. I'm thinking that it would not produce enough color change that you might be after.









 







.


----------



## slevapaul (Aug 25, 2012)

Stain would be applied after the finishing of the sand. After that the final coat works well with the selected color. It gives the pretty good look to the furniture. Thanks for sharing.


----------

